# Mbuna??



## pandeka_minang (Apr 7, 2008)

This fish look like some type of mbuna, but don't have clue what is this. the colour is light orange. with gray strip that not so clear, so the strip is blur









thank you..


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Hmmm, closest thing I can guess is a female greshakei or maybe a drab rusty? Need a better shot...


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Need a better picture, that one makes it look sort of like some type of tropheops.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

"Need a better picture, that one makes it look sort of like some type of tropheops."

I was thinking the same. :thumb:

but could not rule out the earlier suggestions.


----------



## xllxSBxllx (Feb 25, 2008)

see how the blue fish in the background what kind is that I have one and don't know what it is :-?


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

i agree with dielikemoviestars, it does look like a rusty, but need a little more light on your subject and a better side profile!


----------



## Shayman10 (Apr 23, 2007)

Not the best angle.....I would say c. moori



xllxSBxllx said:


> see how the blue fish in the background what kind is that I have one and don't know what it is :-?


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

The blue fish angled upwards coming towards the lens on the right side of the picture is not a C. Moorii.


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

To xllxSKxllx:
In that tank I see a Venustus, a Cyaneorhabdos or Male Johanni (blue with horizontal stripe - is this the one you are referring to?), a male and female Auratus, two unknowns (the OP circled one and one is halved on the left edge), and what I'm guessing is Young Metriaclima Callainos.


----------



## StuartUK (Apr 19, 2006)

Would need a better picture but i would gues a Ps tropheops chilumba (red top)


----------

